# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  My Diary

## Deleted-Member09102015

Τρίτη 8 Σεπτεμβρίου 
Μία από τις πιο δύσκολες νύχτες της ζωής μου κάνει την εμφάνιση της. Μου φταίνε τα πάντα και μέσα σε yoctosecond παθαίνω deja vu. Αυτή τη φορά δεν το επέλεξα εγώ, όμως μου ήρθε. Χτύπησε alert. Προσπαθώ να με κρατήσω δυνατό μέσα από σκέψεις πως άτομα που έζησαν πολέμους, δεν έκαναν νύξη περί κατάθλιψης, τόσες χιλιάδες πρόσφυγες που προσπαθούν να σώσουν το πολυτιμότερο αγαθό τους, δεν αναφέρουν καν τη κατάθλιψη, αλλά την επιβίωση και το δικαίωμα στη ζωή. Παίρνω δύναμη με αυτή τη σκέψη και απλώς σκέφτομαι την επόμενη κίνηση μου. Ψάχνω για depression test ίσως να είναι κάτι που θα περάσει και να μην έχω κατάθλιψη, ίσως να είναι μία απλή στεναχώρια ή σύγχυση. Ίσως το τεστ να με καθησυχάσει και να μου προσφέρει τη πολυτέλεια της απλής στεναχώριας. Μάταια το αναμένω όμως, το τεστ ήταν κατηγορηματικό. Πρέπει να πάω σε γιατρό, όταν όμως δεν έχω τη διάθεση να σιδερώσω μία μπλούζα για να μην πάω σαν λέτσος. Με μισή καρδιά κάνω το πρωινό μου μπάνιο, που και από αυτή τη συνήθεια πλέον έχω αρχίσει να χάνω την απόλαυση. Λίγο ακόμα και θα καταντήσω σαν αυτούς που κοροιδεύω μέσα στο μετρό και στα λεωφορεία που μυρίζουν από χιλιόμετρα μακρυά. 

Έφτασα στο νοσοκομείο και πήγα στο γκισέ, αναμένοντας τη σειρά μου. Το πρώτο χαστούκι ήταν ότι ραντεβού μπορούσα να κλείσω το Νοέμβριο. Αρχίζω να βράζω, νευρολόγο πότε έχει; το Νοέμβριο. Του εξηγώ πως δεν γίνεται να περιμένω μέχρι τότε, είμαι στα όρια μου, μην μου λέτε να έρθω το Νοέμβριο. Τότε κύριε αν είναι επείγον πηγαίνετε στο παθολογικό των ΤΕΠ και πείτε τους το πρόβλημα σας και θα σας καθοδηγήσουν αυτοί. Ένιωσα ντροπή που ξεστόμισα σε έναν υπάλληλο πως δεν μπορώ να περιμένω τον Νοέμβριο, αλλά αυτοσκοπός αποτελεί η επιβίωση και όχι η ντροπή. Ένιωσα μία ανακούφιση και κατευθύνθηκα στο παθολογικό, μία γιατρίνα με κοιτάει 
στα μάτια πιτσιρίκα ειδικευόμενη. Της λέω να κατεβάσει ένα ψυχίατρο γιατί δεν είμαι καλά μου λέει μισό λεπτό και τους ειδοποιεί. Περίμενε λίγο γιατί έχουν ενημέρωση και θα έρθει κάποιος να σε δει. Έρχεται μετά από δύο ώρες, ενώ εγώ έχω καπνίσει παράλληλα μισό πακέτο τσιγάρα. Σκέφτομαι πως δεν θέλω να είναι γιατρίνα, δεν θέλω να δει την αδυναμία και να αναλύσει την αδυναμία μου γυναίκα. Δεν το γουστάρω... θα γίνω ράκος. Ξέρω ήδη από μέσα μου τι θα μου δώσει έχω σχεδιάσει μια λίστα αντικαταθλιπτικών στο μυαλό μου και αρχίζω να σκέφτομαι τι θα μου δώσει. Πρέπει να του πάρω wellbutrin αλλά δεν θα μου το δώσει και το ξέρω. Αν είναι οξύθυμος μπορεί να μου πει ρε μεγάλε γιατί ήρθες εδώ πέρα, αφού θες εσύ να επιλέξεις την αγωγή πήγαινε σε ένα φαρμακείο να την αγοράσεις μόνος σου. Τι ήρθες εδώ πέρα να κάνεις, να εκμεταλλευτείς την υπογραφή μου; Άστο μην του πεις τίποτα, ίσως να σου το δώσει εξ' αρχής αν και οι πιθανότητες είναι απειροελάχιστες. Έρχεται ο γιατρός, τον ευχαρίστησα που κατέβηκε χωρίς να έχει ιατρείο και η αφοπλιστική απάντηση του "είναι υποχρέωση μου", μου κλέβει τη καρδιά. Με ρωτάει τι έχω και του εξηγώ με τρόπο αδιαμφισβήτητο γιατί πιθανολογώ πως πάσχω από μείζων κατάθλιψη.

Γυρνάω σπίτι παίρνω το τέταρτο και κοιτάω το ταβάνι. Κλείνω κινητά, fb, skype, τα πάντα να μην με βρίσκει κανείς. Διάθεση για τίποτα. Προσπαθώ να αναρωτηθώ τι είναι αυτό που προκαλεί την κατάθλιψη. Θα έδινα τα πάντα για να κάνω ένα rewiring τον εγκέφαλο μου. 

Μπαίνω στο διαδίκτυο και κοιτώ για φόρουμ ψυχολογίας. Γίνομαι μέλος σε αυτό και αρχίζω να γράφω ότι νιώθω εκείνη τη στιγμή λίγο πολύ ότι είπα και στον ψυχίατρο μου. Οκ τελικά δεν είμαι μόνος, είμαστε πολλοί και πολλές. Κάποιες και κάποιοι μου δίνουν δύναμη, οκ θα περάσει... γνώρισα νέο κόσμο που με καταλαβαίνει.... που μπορώ να τους πω τα δικά μου και μπορώ να διαβάσω τα δικά τους... Όλοι στο ίδιο καζάνι βράζουμε απλώς μάλλον για διαφορετικές αιτίες, όπου κάποιοι ίσως τις γνωρίζουν και κάποιοι άλλοι τις αναζητούν για να τις επιλύσουν. Μετά από μία μίνι συνομιλία αράζω στο κρεβάτι και κοιτώ το ταβάνι φοβούμενος τη νύχτα που έρχεται τις αντιδράσεις μου. 

Πηγαίνει η ώρα τρεις και μισή και τα μάτια μου αρχίζουν να κλείνουν. 3 ημέρες αυπνίας ήταν αρκετές για να με καταβάλλουν και να κλείσω τα μάτια μου!

----------


## agnostix

Το να κανεις καταθεση ψυχης καπου ειναι αν μη τι αλλο πολυ λυτρωτικο,ακομα και μονος σου ενα τετραδιο ξεκινα να γραφεις ειμαι σιγουρη θα παρει φωτια το στυλο!!!
https://scontent-mxp1-1.xx.fbcdn.net...25&oe=5665625C

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

μου αρεσε το κειμενο... με εκανε και γελασα, μια χαρα , συνεχισε το γραψιμο εδω... μου αρεσει πολυυυυ!!!!

----------


## Γάτος

Συμπάσχω παλικάρι. Τους χαιρετισμούς μου για καλή δύναμη και αγώνα.

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

Θα σας κόψω εισιτήριο από βδομάδα! Το ημερολόγιο το κάνω για να γυρίσω κάποτε-εύχομαι τουλάχιστον- να τα διαβάσω και να μπορώ να γελάσω και να λέω κοίτα πως ήμουν κάποτε.... Thanks κορίτσια και Γάτε.

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

@me 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSycSBYHitc

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

Τέταρτη 9 Σεπτεμβρίου 2015 2η ημέρα
6 και μισή μετά από 72 ώρες αυπνίας κατάφερα να κοιμηθώ 3 ώρες, κλασικό σύμπτωμα της κατάθλιψης. Τώρα μπορώ να είμαι βέβαιος πως δεν είμαι θύμα λάθος διάγνωσης και μπορώ να το αποδεχθώ. Σπάω το χάπι το ζυγίζω και ναι οκ είναι 0,005gr. Παλιά μου τέχνη κόσκινο! Φτιάχνω καφέ ανάβω τσιγάρο και κοιτάω το ταβάνι για ακόμα μια φορά. Αρχίζει να με πιάνει η μαυρίλα και είναι το σημείο που αρχίζω να βρίζω τα πάντα. Αν είναι δυνατόν ακόμα δεν ξύπνησα αναρωτιέμαι... Που έμπλεξα αν είναι δυνατόν. Σκέφτομαι την agnostix που μου πρότεινε ψυχοθεραπευτή και στέλνω μέιλ στο πανεπιστήμιο για να κλείσω ραντεβού με ψυχοθεραπευτή.

Αρχίζω να διαβάζω τις διάφορες ψυχικές νόσους που υπάρχουν και φρικάρω. Σκέφτομαι πως θα μπορούσα να ήμουν και χειρότερα. Θα μπορούσα να φανταστώ πως ακούω φωνές, πως με κυνηγάνε και άλλα τέτοια διάφορα. Χασκογελάω σκεπτόμενος πόσες φορές είχα ξεφύγει από τους μπάτσους όταν έπινα κόκες και μου κάνανε έλεγχο, αλλά δεν μου βρίσκανε τίποτα ποτέ. Σκέπτομαι μα είναι δυνατόν να σε καταδιώξει κάτι εσένα; Χάσιμο χρόνου για τον ίδιο τον εγκέφαλο που θα μπει στο κόπο να δημιουργήσει το σενάριο της καταδίωξης. Τελικά ο εγκέφαλος ήξερε με ποιο τρόπο θα με χτυπήσει. Θα με χτυπήσει εκεί που μπορεί. Σε ότι αδυναμία κρατάω μέσα μου και δεν την αφήνω να βγει προς τα έξω. Σοβαρεύομαι και βάζω τον εαυτό μου να λειτουργήσει σωστά να σκεφτεί τι με οδήγησε εδώ, τι είναι αυτό που μου λείπει το οποίο καλλιεργήθηκε και τώρα ήρθε ο καιρός του θερίσματος. Τι φταίει και ξέσπασε το μυαλουδάκι μου; Αφήνω τον εαυτό μου να μου ανοιχθεί, να μου δείξει το γιατί. Παραδέχομαι μετά από αρκετή ώρα πως κάποιες αιτίες με έχουν φτάσει σε αυτό το σημείο. Αιτίες όμως που δεν υπάρχει λόγος να τις αναφέρω ποτέ και σε κανέναν, όχι γιατί βλάπτουν κάποιον ή κάποια αλλά γιατί ακόμα και να τις πω κανείς μα κανείς δεν μπορεί να μου δώσει τη λύση. Η μία και μοναδική λύση είναι το rewiring του εγκεφάλου και η διαγραφή κάποιων σχέσεων. 

Κάθομαι και σκέπτομαι μέσα σε αυτά, πως ακόμα και μέσα στο φόρουμ, δεν είμαι εντελώς ειλικρινής, δεν τους έχω πει σε τι πανεπιστήμιο είμαι και τι ειδικότητα έχω. Οι περισσότεροι θα εκπλαγούν, αλλά δεν θα καταλάβουν πως είναι τελείως διαφορετικό να διαβάζεις μια έρευνα από το να σου πει ο ίδιος ο ασθενής το τι νιώθει για την αγωγή που λαμβάνει. Κρύβομαι λίγο αλλά είναι η προστασία μου. Σκέφτομαι έναν από τους καλύτερους επιστήμονες στην Ευρώπη και αμφινταλαντεύομαι για το αν πρέπει να του στείλω ένα μήνυμα να μου πει και εκείνος την άποψη του ή όχι. Του στέλνω το μήνυμα και του λέω τι μου βρήκε και τι φάρμακο μου γράψανε. Κατά τα άλλα η ημέρα καταναλώθηκε στο να διαβάζω ένα φόρουμ όπου μέσα σε αυτό μαθαίνω για κάποιον που πάσχει 8 χρόνια και η συνέχεια επιφυλάσσει άλλη μια μέρα ξαπλωτός στο κρεβάτι. Ο Δημήτρης μου στέλνει μήνυμα, ηρέμησε δεν είναι τίποτα. Δεν υπάρχει άνθρωπος που δεν έχει ζήσει επεισόδιο στη ζωή του, άλλος ελαφρύτερο άλλος βαρύτερο. Σκέψου πως το 1/10 των Αμερικανών στρέφονται περιοδικά στα χάπια. Μην σε φοβίζει τίποτα, έλα στις 12 αύριο από το γραφείο μου να τα πούμε. Ένιωσα μεγάλη χαρά που ο Δημήτρης μου είπε ότι θα το λύσουμε. Ο μέσος πολύ καλός ψυχίατρος γνωρίζει τα φάρμακα, τη διατροφή κτλ κτλ κτλ κτλ σε ένα ποσοστό περίπου στο 70%. Ο Δημήτρης τα γνωρίζει όλα αυτά στο 100% και δεν μπορείς να του πας κόντρα. Δεν υπάρχει γιατρός να του πάει κόντρα, είναι η ειδικότητα του, είναι αυτός που θα δώσει στην ανθρωπότητα τη λύση στο πρόβλημα της. Είναι αυτός που κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα του ζητήσουν οι ίδιοι οι ψυχίατροι να εκφράσει την άποψη του γιατί γνωρίζει το πιο δύσκολο κομμάτι της φαρμακευτικής ουσίας. 

Παίρνω δύναμη και σκέφτομαι από μέσα μου, ρε μαλάκα φτάσε το επίπεδο του Δημήτρη, γίνε καλά και φτάσε τον. Βοήθησε την ανθρωπότητα, πρόσφερε της πραγματική βοήθεια. Αρχίζω να εκμεταλλεύομαι το κακό που με βρήκε και να το μετατρέπω έστω για λίγο σε πλεονέκτημα. Βγάζω τις κακές σκέψεις και κρατώ μέσα μου πως πρέπει μετά από αυτό που έζησα να αφιερωθώ σε αυτό που με χτύπησε. Δεν θα είσαι ούτε ο πρώτος ούτε ο τελευταίος. Όλοι οι μεγάλοι που άφησαν κάτι πίσω τους είχαν τη τύχη για εμάς και την ατυχία για τους ίδιους να γίνουν θύματα του προβλήματος που έδωσαν τη λύση. Το ξέρω πως σε 100 χρόνια από τώρα ο κάθε άνθρωπος θα πηγαίνει σε ένα φαρμακείο εξελιγμένο και θα παραλαμβάνει προσωποποιημένα σκευάσματα. Είναι θέμα χρόνου να συμβεί αυτό. Οι του χώρου το γνωρίζουν και ήδη έχουν ξεκινήσει και το αναφέρουν σε ανεπίσημες συζητήσεις που γίνονται μεταξύ του καφέ μιας παρέας. Όλοι το λέμε στο καφέ πως θα γίνει αυτό, αλλά δεν ξέρουμε το πότε. 

Μπαίνω στο φόρουμ και διαβάζω κάτι το οποίο με νευριάζει αφάνταστα όχι γιατί θίχθηκα από κάτι, αλλά γιατί νιώθω το πόνο του μέλους και νιώθω τόσο αδύναμος να βοηθήσω αυτό το μέλος. Δεν το λυπάμαι, αλλά στεναχωριέμαι που δεν μπορώ να το βοηθήσω για κάτι που για τη πλειοψηφία του κόσμου δεν έχει βάση, αλλά για εκείνο το μέλος που το βιώνει έχει και παραέχει. Μπήκα στη θέση του και το ένιωσα. Θέλω να το βοηθήσω τόσο πολύ. Δεν ξέρω καν τι ηλικία έχει, ξέρω όμως πως δεν είναι δυνατόν σε mid 20's να λες θέλω να πεθάνω. Όχι ρε πούστη μου δεν είναι δυνατόν να συμβαίνει αυτό. Ίσως τελικά όλη αυτή η μαυρίλα που βιώνω τώρα να μου βγει σε καλό. Ναι οκ δεν έχω διάθεση να ανοίξω ούτε το εξώφυλλο ενός βιβλίου που ζυγίζει 5 κιλά ανάμεσα στα 16 που πρέπει να ανοίξω αλλά ξέρω όμως πως όταν γίνω καλά θα τα φάω και τα 16. Ο κόσμος με χρειάζεται και σαν παθών μπορώ να τους δώσω, πολλά περισσότερα από κάποιον άλλον που απλώς το ασκεί ως επάγγελμα και δεν το έχει ζήσει αλλά απλώς διαβάζει τις έρευνες και τις απόψεις από αυτά που εκμυστηρεύονται οι ίδιοι και οι ίδιες στις έρευνες. 

Το ξέρω πως δεν εκμυστηρεύονται τα πάντα, όπως δεν θα το έκανα και εγώ στη θέση τους. Τελικά αυτή η μαυρίλα όσο απίστευτο και αν φαντάζει για το μέσο νου σε καλό θα μου βγει, τουλάχιστον θα πάρω εγώ τη καλή πλευρά που μπορώ να αρπάξω από όλο αυτό το κακό που με βρήκε.... Για την ώρα πρέπει να μάθω τους κανόνες και τους όρους που μου θέτει, για να μπορέσω στη συνέχεια να τους ξεκλειδώσω έναν-έναν!

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Depressed soul...... εισαι ακομα, οπως φαινεται, στην αρχη της διαδρομης κ εχει πολυ ακομα, αλλα αμα αντιμετωπιζαν ολοι την καταθλιψη οπως εσυ, μαλλον δεν θα υπηρχε καταθλιψη. Κ αν αναρωτιεσαι γιατι στο λεω, η απαντηση ειναι οτι τη λυση δεν την ψαχνεις μονο στη χημεια...... αλλα κ στον τροπο που σκεφτεσαι κ λειτουργεις σε ολη σου τη ζωη. Οντως καποιες στασεις ζωης κ χαρακτηριστικα μας μπορει να κατσει συγκυριακα η λογω συνθηκων να "κουμπωσουν" με καποια εξωτερικα γεγονοτα (βεβαια τα γεγονοτα αυτα δεν ειναι παντα απροκλητα κ μη ελεγχομενα απο εμας, αλλα αμεσα η εμμεσα ερχονται ως απορροια του τροπου με τον οποιο συμπεριφερομαστε ως προσωπικοτητες) κ τοτε να ' σου η καταθλιψη χτυπαει την πορτα σου..... η κανει κ εφοδο. Γιαυτο αλλωστε λεγεται οτι η γνωσιακη- συμπεριφορικη ψυχοθεραπεια κανει θαυματα. Μαθαινεις κ παραδεχεσαι ποιος εισαι, τι σου λειπει, τι φοβασαι, τι ψαχνεις, τι παει στραβα κ γιατι αντιδρας οπως αντιδρας.



Οσο για το μελος που λες οτι θελει να πεθανει...... κοιτα, δεν εχω ιδεα για ποιο μελος μιλας. Εχε ομως υπ' οψιν οτι, οπως κ στην πραγματικη ζωη, ετσι κ στο forum, μπορει καποιος να το λεει αυτο κ να το εννοει, οποτε χρειαζεται αμεσα βοηθεια, μπορει να το λεει μεταφορικα πανω στην απελπισια της στιγμης, μπορει απλα να ανεβαζει κ ολοκληρη παρασταση για να τραβηξει την προσοχη.

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

Oκ τότε και αν κάποιος για παράδειγμα έχει θέσει ως στόχο να νυμφευθεί τη Σλεναρίκοβα όταν είναι για παράδειγμα 1,50 με τα χέρια στην ανάταση και δεν έχει ούτε καν δουλειά τι να του κάνει η γνωσιακή-συμπεριφορική ψυχοθεραπεία, πρέπει να φάει ολόκληρο ποίημα για να κατανοήσει πως οι πιθανότητες να συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο είναι λιγότερες από το να πιάσει το τζακποτ 10 εκατομμυριών στο τζόκερ; Και άντε και πέφτει σε κατάθλιψη γιατί αντιλαμβάνεται πως οι πιθανότητες εξανεμίζονται εκεί τι κάνει; Ποιος θα τον βοηθήσει και πως θα το περάσει; Αν το περάσει φεύγει και η κατάθλιψη, αλλά πως θα φύγει εφόσον έχει φάει σκάλωμα και έχει θέσει πολύ υψηλά στάνταρ; Δεν λέω πως η χημεία δίνει τη λύση, αλλά ποια είναι η λύση όταν φοράει παρωπίδες και βλέπει μπροστά του μόνο αυτόν τον πολύ υψηλό και άπιαστο στόχο; Εντάξει εγώ δεν σου λέω πως γνωρίζω τη κατάθλιψη, γιατί τώρα τη μαθαίνω από τον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό και ότι έχω διαβάσει από τα βιβλία, αλλά πως θα αντεπεξέλθει αυτή η προσωπικότητα; και δεν σου τα λέω ειρωνικά, αλλά για να κατανοήσω πως λειτουργεί και πως ξεκολλάει κάποιος από πολύ υψηλούς στόχους που βλέπει μόνο αυτούς στη ζωή του.

----------


## elis

ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΙΔΕΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΔΙΟΡΘΩΝΟΝΤΑΙ
ΕΚΤΟΣ ΣΠΑΝΙΩΝ ΕΞΑΙΡΕΣΕΩΝ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΟΛΟΙ ΒΟΗΘΙΟΥΝΤΑΙ
ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟΙ
ΣΤΡΩΝΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΝ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ
ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ Η ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΑ
ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΟΣ Ο ΣΥΝΔΥΑΣΜΟΣ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗΣ ΜΕ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΟΠΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΛΗΘΙΝΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ
ΚΙ ΟΧΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΙΔΕΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΜΟΠΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΜΠΟΔΙΖΟΥΝ

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> Oκ τότε και αν κάποιος για παράδειγμα έχει θέσει ως στόχο να νυμφευθεί τη Σλεναρίκοβα όταν είναι για παράδειγμα 1,50 με τα χέρια στην ανάταση και δεν έχει ούτε καν δουλειά τι να του κάνει η γνωσιακή-συμπεριφορική ψυχοθεραπεία, πρέπει να φάει ολόκληρο ποίημα για να κατανοήσει πως οι πιθανότητες να συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο είναι λιγότερες από το να πιάσει το τζακποτ 10 εκατομμυριών στο τζόκερ; Και άντε και πέφτει σε κατάθλιψη γιατί αντιλαμβάνεται πως οι πιθανότητες εξανεμίζονται εκεί τι κάνει; Ποιος θα τον βοηθήσει και πως θα το περάσει; Αν το περάσει φεύγει και η κατάθλιψη, αλλά πως θα φύγει εφόσον έχει φάει σκάλωμα και έχει θέσει πολύ υψηλά στάνταρ; Δεν λέω πως η χημεία δίνει τη λύση, αλλά ποια είναι η λύση όταν φοράει παρωπίδες και βλέπει μπροστά του μόνο αυτόν τον πολύ υψηλό και άπιαστο στόχο; Εντάξει εγώ δεν σου λέω πως γνωρίζω τη κατάθλιψη, γιατί τώρα τη μαθαίνω από τον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό και ότι έχω διαβάσει από τα βιβλία, αλλά πως θα αντεπεξέλθει αυτή η προσωπικότητα; και δεν σου τα λέω ειρωνικά, αλλά για να κατανοήσω πως λειτουργεί και πως ξεκολλάει κάποιος από πολύ υψηλούς στόχους που βλέπει μόνο αυτούς στη ζωή του.


Ωραία...... μιας κ το πας στους υψηλούς στόχους που είναι το κουσούρι μου ( 1 από πολλά μάλλον). Ξεκινάς με το γιατί να θέλεις αυτούς τους στόχους, τί σκοπεύεις να καλύψεις με αυτούς κ γιατί θα γίνεις πιο ευτυχισμένος αν θα τους κατορθώσεις. Ενδέχεται να καταλάβεις ότι στην πραγματικότητα κάποιοι στόχοι μπορεί να είναι επιφανειακοί, να θέλουν να καλύψουν άλλα κενά κ ότι ακόμα κ εάν τα κατάφερνες πάλι δεν θα γινόσουν ευτυχισμένος. Πχ την Σκλεναρίκοβα γιατί τη θέλεις πιο πολύ? Γιατί όντως είναι από τις ωραιότερες γυναίκες που περπάτησαν ποτέ στη γη ή για να την κυκλοφορείς σαν τρόπαιο? Κ πόσο σημασία παίζει για σένα η εμφάνιση κ γιατί? Μετά πας στο κομμάτι των ρεαλιστικών στόχων κ της αποδοχής του εαυτού σου όπως είναι. Μαθαίνεις να σε δέχεσαι για αυτό που είσαι κ καλλιεργείς κ βελτιώνεις τα κομμάτια που στην πραγματικότητα σου προκαλούν προβλήματα (λέγε τα κ ανασφάλειες ή απωθημένα). Αλλά προϋπόθεση για να δουλέψει κάτι τέτοιο είναι να είσαι διατεθειμένος να αλλάξεις τον εαυτό σου προς το καλύτερο.

Κάποτε είχα κάνει αυτό το είδος ψυχοθεραπείας, χωρίς να ξέρω ότι λέγεται έτσι. Γινόταν από ειδικευμένο προσωπικό σε νοσοκομειακή μονάδα για διατροφικές διαταραχές κ εγώ είχα νευρική ανορεξία. Δεν υπάρχει ασθένεια που να σου φοράει χειρότερες παρωπίδες. Εκεί που οι άλλοι βλέπουν 1 σκελετό εσύ βλέπεις 1 φάλαινα κ ακόμα κ αν ψιλοδεκτείς ότι τελικά ο καθρέφτης δείχνει 1 σκελετό, κ πάλι επιμένεις ότι ¨εσένα έτσι σου αρέσει κ δεν σε ενδιαφέρει τί λένε κ τί βλέπουν οι άλλοι". Όπως καταλαβαίνεις δεν ξυπνάει 1 άνθρωπος το πρωί κ του καρφώνεται η ιδέα να εξαϋλώσει τον εαυτό του. Κάποια πράγματα πάνε πολύ στραβά στο μυαλό του για να πάρει τέτοιο δρόμο. Θυμάμαι μου είχαν γράψει κ αντικαταθλιπτικά, αλλά εγώ δεν τα πήρα (απλά τους έκανα τη χάρη να μου τα γράψουν για να μη με πρήζουν), ήθελα να το κάνω μόνη μου, ήξερα βάθος κήπος ότι όλο αυτό ήταν στο μυαλό μου. Βέβαια ήταν εξαιρετικά επίπονο, αλλά τα κατάφερα κ σχετικά σύντομα, κ αυτό γιατί ήμουν πολύ συνεργάσιμη (βέβαια κ οι γιατροί ξέρανε τη δουλειά τους άψογα) στο να πέσουν οι παρωπίδες που λες. Το θέμα λοιπόν δεν είναι να βρεις παρηγοριά γιατί δεν θα έχεις τη Σκλεναρίκοβα κ γιατί θα πρέπει να καταλάβεις ότι αυτός είναι 1 μη ρεαλιστικός στόχος (άσχετο, αλλά κ ο Καρεμπέ που την είχε, την είχε κατακερατώσει......). Το θέμα είναι να βρεις τί σε κάνει ευτυχισμένο κ να το κυνηγήσεις κ τί νομίζεις λανθασμένα ότι θα σε έκανε, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα μπορεί να είναι άμυνες/ ανασφάλειες κλπ κλπ ή γενικά το ο,τιδήποτε σε κρατάει πίσω.

----------


## elis

ΚΑΙ ΣΙΓΑ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΓΚΟΜΕΝΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΜΗ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΑΥΤΗ

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> ΚΑΙ ΣΙΓΑ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΓΚΟΜΕΝΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΜΗ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΑΥΤΗ


Οκ...... ας σου καθότανε κ ας μην την ..........

----------


## Macgyver

> ΚΑΙ ΣΙΓΑ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΓΚΟΜΕΝΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΜΗ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΑΥΤΗ




Ουτε εμενα μαρεσει elis . Κρυα ειναι .

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Θα σας κόψω εισιτήριο από βδομάδα! Το ημερολόγιο το κάνω για να γυρίσω κάποτε-εύχομαι τουλάχιστον- να τα διαβάσω και να μπορώ να γελάσω και να λέω κοίτα πως ήμουν κάποτε.... Thanks κορίτσια και Γάτε.


δεν πληρωνω - δεν πληρωνω... και να ξερεις εχεις ψηλη θεαματικοτητα επειδη ειναι οι εκλογες και εκοψα την τηβη..αλλα μετα τις εκλογες θελω σασπενς ερωτες παθη δολαρια ιντρικες... αλλιως θα σε φαει το CSI ΜΑΙΑΜΙ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Οκ...... ας σου καθότανε κ ας μην την ..........


ΧΑΧΑΧΑ...mariposa θεα...εκανα εικονα ... σκλεναρικοβα να παρακαλει ελις...

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

> Ωραία...... μιας κ το πας στους υψηλούς στόχους που είναι το κουσούρι μου ( 1 από πολλά μάλλον). Ξεκινάς με το γιατί να θέλεις αυτούς τους στόχους, τί σκοπεύεις να καλύψεις με αυτούς κ γιατί θα γίνεις πιο ευτυχισμένος αν θα τους κατορθώσεις. Ενδέχεται να καταλάβεις ότι στην πραγματικότητα κάποιοι στόχοι μπορεί να είναι επιφανειακοί, να θέλουν να καλύψουν άλλα κενά κ ότι ακόμα κ εάν τα κατάφερνες πάλι δεν θα γινόσουν ευτυχισμένος. Πχ την Σκλεναρίκοβα γιατί τη θέλεις πιο πολύ? Γιατί όντως είναι από τις ωραιότερες γυναίκες που περπάτησαν ποτέ στη γη ή για να την κυκλοφορείς σαν τρόπαιο? Κ πόσο σημασία παίζει για σένα η εμφάνιση κ γιατί? Μετά πας στο κομμάτι των ρεαλιστικών στόχων κ της αποδοχής του εαυτού σου όπως είναι. Μαθαίνεις να σε δέχεσαι για αυτό που είσαι κ καλλιεργείς κ βελτιώνεις τα κομμάτια που στην πραγματικότητα σου προκαλούν προβλήματα (λέγε τα κ ανασφάλειες ή απωθημένα). Αλλά προϋπόθεση για να δουλέψει κάτι τέτοιο είναι να είσαι διατεθειμένος να αλλάξεις τον εαυτό σου προς το καλύτερο.
> 
> Κάποτε είχα κάνει αυτό το είδος ψυχοθεραπείας, χωρίς να ξέρω ότι λέγεται έτσι. Γινόταν από ειδικευμένο προσωπικό σε νοσοκομειακή μονάδα για διατροφικές διαταραχές κ εγώ είχα νευρική ανορεξία. Δεν υπάρχει ασθένεια που να σου φοράει χειρότερες παρωπίδες. Εκεί που οι άλλοι βλέπουν 1 σκελετό εσύ βλέπεις 1 φάλαινα κ ακόμα κ αν ψιλοδεκτείς ότι τελικά ο καθρέφτης δείχνει 1 σκελετό, κ πάλι επιμένεις ότι ¨εσένα έτσι σου αρέσει κ δεν σε ενδιαφέρει τί λένε κ τί βλέπουν οι άλλοι". Όπως καταλαβαίνεις δεν ξυπνάει 1 άνθρωπος το πρωί κ του καρφώνεται η ιδέα να εξαϋλώσει τον εαυτό του. Κάποια πράγματα πάνε πολύ στραβά στο μυαλό του για να πάρει τέτοιο δρόμο. Θυμάμαι μου είχαν γράψει κ αντικαταθλιπτικά, αλλά εγώ δεν τα πήρα (απλά τους έκανα τη χάρη να μου τα γράψουν για να μη με πρήζουν), ήθελα να το κάνω μόνη μου, ήξερα βάθος κήπος ότι όλο αυτό ήταν στο μυαλό μου. Βέβαια ήταν εξαιρετικά επίπονο, αλλά τα κατάφερα κ σχετικά σύντομα, κ αυτό γιατί ήμουν πολύ συνεργάσιμη (βέβαια κ οι γιατροί ξέρανε τη δουλειά τους άψογα) στο να πέσουν οι παρωπίδες που λες. Το θέμα λοιπόν δεν είναι να βρεις παρηγοριά γιατί δεν θα έχεις τη Σκλεναρίκοβα κ γιατί θα πρέπει να καταλάβεις ότι αυτός είναι 1 μη ρεαλιστικός στόχος (άσχετο, αλλά κ ο Καρεμπέ που την είχε, την είχε κατακερατώσει......). Το θέμα είναι να βρεις τί σε κάνει ευτυχισμένο κ να το κυνηγήσεις κ τί νομίζεις λανθασμένα ότι θα σε έκανε, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα μπορεί να είναι άμυνες/ ανασφάλειες κλπ κλπ ή γενικά το ο,τιδήποτε σε κρατάει πίσω.


Ε δεν μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε και τα θέλω των ανθρώπων όμως έτσι δεν είναι; Όπως για τον φυσιολογικό άνθρωπο υπάρχει μια επιθυμία, έτσι και για το χ άνθρωπο που είχε το επεισόδιο που έχει την επιθυμία, ο λόγος μπορεί να είναι από τον πιο φυσιολογικό μέχρι τον πιο παράδοξο. Κανείς δεν γνωρίζει αν όντως θα του κάνει ή δεν θα του κάνει, αλλά αυτό συμβαίνει σε όλους τους τομείς της ζωής. Αν δεν δοκιμάσω ένα φαγητό δεν μπορώ να ξέρω αν θα μου αρέσει, αλλά εμφανισιακά τουλάχιστον με ελκύει και το ποθώ. Αυτοσκοπός του ψυχοθεραπευτή δηλαδή είναι να του ακυρώσει την επιθυμία και το πόθο; 

Ξέρεις δεν σου πάω κόντρα απλώς σου θέτω πραγματικούς προβληματισμούς. Να σου πω κάτι άλλο. Πως θα βελτιώσει ένας άνδρας τον εαυτό του που για παράδειγμα το πέος του σε στύση είναι 6 εκατοστά; Ακόμα και εγχείρηση να κάνει άντε να πάει 11, τι σόι καλλιέργεια θα κάνει ο ίδιος που θα τον ακολουθεί μια ζωή αυτό το κόμπλεξ και τι παραμύθι θα του πουλήσει ο ψυχοθεραπευτής για να αποδεχθεί κάτι το οποίο του κόβει τα φτερά; Αυτός ο άνθρωπος τώρα ακόμα και να είχε μια παρέα όπου μέσα σε αυτή τη παρέα θα είχε γυναίκες και κάποια θα έδειχνε ενδιαφέρον για αυτόν το πιθανότερο θα ήταν να την απέρριπτε με δικαιολογίες του στυλ δεν είμαι σε φάση να κάνω σχέση και τέτοια. Και θα το κάνει όλο αυτό φοβούμενος μην τυχόν το αποκαλύψει εκείνη στις υπόλοιπες γυναίκες για να μην χάσει τη παρέα. Και ενώ θα θέλει τη γυναίκα δεν θα πει ναι. Και το χτύπημα το χοντρό θα το φάει όταν εκείνη θα συνεχίσει τη ζωή της και θα σκάσει όχι γιατί είναι ******* αλλά γιατί είναι το φυσιολογικό με το νέο της αμόρε. Εκεί πέρα λοιπόν αυτός ο άνθρωπος έχει γίνει σκόνη 100 φορές. Είναι ικανός να πέσει από μπαλκόνι. Το ξέρω πως δημιούργησα ένα πολύ δύσκολο σενάριο το οποίο μπορεί να μην ισχύει καν, αλλά ποια συζήτηση μπορεί να είναι αυτή που θα βοηθήσει τον άνθρωπο να συνεχίσει τη ζωή του; Καμία....! Μόνο η ντρόγκα! Άποψη μου μπορεί να είναι και εντελώς εσφαλμένη αλλά εγώ αν είχα αυτό το πρόβλημα που ανέφερα τώρα θα ήμουν αλλού.... δεν θα το άντεχα και δεν νομίζω πως υπάρχει ακόμα και φάρμακο να ξεπεράσεις τέτοιου είδους κατάθλιψη...!

----------


## elis

> Οκ...... ας σου καθότανε κ ας μην την ..........


ΕΧΩ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΙΟ ΟΜΟΡΦΕΣ ΚΙ ΕΧΩ ΦΕΡΘΕΙ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΘΟΤΑΝΕ
ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΑΜΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΟΜΟΡΦΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΤΣΑΛΑΚΩΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> Ε δεν μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε και τα θέλω των ανθρώπων όμως έτσι δεν είναι; Όπως για τον φυσιολογικό άνθρωπο υπάρχει μια επιθυμία, έτσι και για το χ άνθρωπο που είχε το επεισόδιο που έχει την επιθυμία, ο λόγος μπορεί να είναι από τον πιο φυσιολογικό μέχρι τον πιο παράδοξο. Κανείς δεν γνωρίζει αν όντως θα του κάνει ή δεν θα του κάνει, αλλά αυτό συμβαίνει σε όλους τους τομείς της ζωής. Αν δεν δοκιμάσω ένα φαγητό δεν μπορώ να ξέρω αν θα μου αρέσει, αλλά εμφανισιακά τουλάχιστον με ελκύει και το ποθώ. Αυτοσκοπός του ψυχοθεραπευτή δηλαδή είναι να του ακυρώσει την επιθυμία και το πόθο; 
> 
> Ξέρεις δεν σου πάω κόντρα απλώς σου θέτω πραγματικούς προβληματισμούς. Να σου πω κάτι άλλο. Πως θα βελτιώσει ένας άνδρας τον εαυτό του που για παράδειγμα το πέος του σε στύση είναι 6 εκατοστά; Ακόμα και εγχείρηση να κάνει άντε να πάει 11, τι σόι καλλιέργεια θα κάνει ο ίδιος που θα τον ακολουθεί μια ζωή αυτό το κόμπλεξ και τι παραμύθι θα του πουλήσει ο ψυχοθεραπευτής για να αποδεχθεί κάτι το οποίο του κόβει τα φτερά; Αυτός ο άνθρωπος τώρα ακόμα και να είχε μια παρέα όπου μέσα σε αυτή τη παρέα θα είχε γυναίκες και κάποια θα έδειχνε ενδιαφέρον για αυτόν το πιθανότερο θα ήταν να την απέρριπτε με δικαιολογίες του στυλ δεν είμαι σε φάση να κάνω σχέση και τέτοια. Και θα το κάνει όλο αυτό φοβούμενος μην τυχόν το αποκαλύψει εκείνη στις υπόλοιπες γυναίκες για να μην χάσει τη παρέα. Και ενώ θα θέλει τη γυναίκα δεν θα πει ναι. Και το χτύπημα το χοντρό θα το φάει όταν εκείνη θα συνεχίσει τη ζωή της και θα σκάσει όχι γιατί είναι ******* αλλά γιατί είναι το φυσιολογικό με το νέο της αμόρε. Εκεί πέρα λοιπόν αυτός ο άνθρωπος έχει γίνει σκόνη 100 φορές. Είναι ικανός να πέσει από μπαλκόνι. Το ξέρω πως δημιούργησα ένα πολύ δύσκολο σενάριο το οποίο μπορεί να μην ισχύει καν, αλλά ποια συζήτηση μπορεί να είναι αυτή που θα βοηθήσει τον άνθρωπο να συνεχίσει τη ζωή του; Καμία....! Μόνο η ντρόγκα! Άποψη μου μπορεί να είναι και εντελώς εσφαλμένη αλλά εγώ αν είχα αυτό το πρόβλημα που ανέφερα τώρα θα ήμουν αλλού.... δεν θα το άντεχα και δεν νομίζω πως υπάρχει ακόμα και φάρμακο να ξεπεράσεις τέτοιου είδους κατάθλιψη...!


Για αρχή να σου πω ότι τα "θέλω" σου τα αλλάζεις μόνο εσύ κ μόνο όταν διαπιστώσεις ότι τα μέχρι τώρα "θέλω" σου δεν είναι κ τόσο υγιή ή εν πάσει περιπτώσει είναι μεν υγιή, αλλά τα διαχειρίζεσαι λάθος. Έχω δει ανθρώπους σε καροτσάκια απείρως πιο ευτυχισμένους από αρτιμελέστατους που κάθονται κ σκάνε για το χ ψευγάδι. Απλά οι πρώτοι έχουν βρει την ουσία της ζωής αλλού. Κ για να χρησιμοποιήσω το πχ σου: Είναι απολύτως θεμιτό να θέλει κάποιος 1 φυσιολογική σεξουαλική ζωή κ το θέμα που έθιξες ας πούμε ότι...... παραείναι ευαίσθητο για το συναίσθημα "ανδρισμού" κάποιου. Το μέγεθός του κανείς δύσκολα το αλλάζει. Μαθαίνει να συμβιβάζεται με αυτό. Όμως αλλάζει target group γυναικών κ καλλιεργεί περισσότερο την προσωπικότητά του κ την ποιότητά του σαν άνθρωπος, ώστε να να προσελκύει κ τις ανάλογες γυναίκες. Κ ξέρεις, μιας κ το πήγες εκεί το θέμα, αυτή είναι η εξήγηση γιατί έχω δει υπερπροικισμένους κ πολύ εμφανίσιμους άντρες να έχουν το άγχος της απόδοσης κ να έχουν περισσότερη ανάγκη να ακούσουν την επιβεβαίωση από τη γυναίκα, κ έμμεσα ή άμεσα να συγκρίνονται με άλλους, προηγούμενους ή επόμενους ή να περνάνε τη μισή τους μέρα μπροστά στον καθρέφτη ή πάνω στη ζυγαριά (γιατί άραγε....? όλα τα καλά τους έδωσε η φύση, τί ανασφάλεια να έχουν....? τί είναι αυτό που δεν τους φτάνει πια, όλα τα έχουν τί λείπει.....?), ενώ άλλοι, λιγότερο εμφανίσιμοι ή "με λιγότερα προσόντα" είναι πολύ πιο χαλαροί. Μπορώ να σου πω ότι έχω δει κ περίπτωση, για την οποία θα μπορούσες να πεις ότι ο τύπος είχε κ "ανατομικό πρόβλημα", κ μη σου πω ότι ο τύπος την είχε δει κ γ@μι@ς..... κ δίπλα του είχε μια χαρά γυναικάρες πάντα. Απλά όλο αυτό είχε να κάνει με το πώς αντιμετώπιζε ο ίδιος τον εαυτό του. Αν αντιμετωπίζεις τον εαυτό σου μειονεκτικά, μειονεκτικά θα σε δουν κ οι άλλοι. Οι άλλοι θα σταθούν σε αυτό που εσύ συνειδητά ή ασυνείδητα θεωρείς "ελάττωμα" πάνω σου. Κ ακόμα κ αν έχει κάποιος συνείδηση του "ελαττώματος", το οποίο έφερες ως πχ, γιατί κ η αυτογνωσία είναι πολύ καλό πράγμα, θα μάθει να μην απευθύνεται στις γυναίκες που τους μόνους πόντους που ξέρουν είναι του ........ κ του τακουνιού τους.

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> ΕΧΩ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΙΟ ΟΜΟΡΦΕΣ ΚΙ ΕΧΩ ΦΕΡΘΕΙ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΘΟΤΑΝΕ
> ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΑΜΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΟΜΟΡΦΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΤΣΑΛΑΚΩΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ


Βρε συ elis έχεις μια προκατάλειψη (για να μην το πω ρατσισμό) απέναντι στην καλή εμφάνιση ή είναι ιδέα μου......?

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

> Για αρχή να σου πω ότι τα "θέλω" σου τα αλλάζεις μόνο εσύ κ μόνο όταν διαπιστώσεις ότι τα μέχρι τώρα "θέλω" σου δεν είναι κ τόσο υγιή ή εν πάσει περιπτώσει είναι μεν υγιή, αλλά τα διαχειρίζεσαι λάθος. Έχω δει ανθρώπους σε καροτσάκια απείρως πιο ευτυχισμένους από αρτιμελέστατους που κάθονται κ σκάνε για το χ ψευγάδι. Απλά οι πρώτοι έχουν βρει την ουσία της ζωής αλλού. Κ για να χρησιμοποιήσω το πχ σου: Είναι απολύτως θεμιτό να θέλει κάποιος 1 φυσιολογική σεξουαλική ζωή κ το θέμα που έθιξες ας πούμε ότι...... παραείναι ευαίσθητο για το συναίσθημα "ανδρισμού" κάποιου. Το μέγεθός του κανείς δύσκολα το αλλάζει. Μαθαίνει να συμβιβάζεται με αυτό. Όμως αλλάζει target group γυναικών κ καλλιεργεί περισσότερο την προσωπικότητά του κ την ποιότητά του σαν άνθρωπος, ώστε να να προσελκύει κ τις ανάλογες γυναίκες. Κ ξέρεις, μιας κ το πήγες εκεί το θέμα, αυτή είναι η εξήγηση γιατί έχω δει υπερπροικισμένους κ πολύ εμφανίσιμους άντρες να έχουν το άγχος της απόδοσης κ να έχουν περισσότερη ανάγκη να ακούσουν την επιβεβαίωση από τη γυναίκα, κ έμμεσα ή άμεσα να συγκρίνονται με άλλους, προηγούμενους ή επόμενους ή να περνάνε τη μισή τους μέρα μπροστά στον καθρέφτη ή πάνω στη ζυγαριά (γιατί άραγε....? όλα τα καλά τους έδωσε η φύση, τί ανασφάλεια να έχουν....? τί είναι αυτό που δεν τους φτάνει πια, όλα τα έχουν τί λείπει.....?), ενώ άλλοι, λιγότερο εμφανίσιμοι ή "με λιγότερα προσόντα" είναι πολύ πιο χαλαροί. Μπορώ να σου πω ότι έχω δει κ περίπτωση, για την οποία θα μπορούσες να πεις ότι ο τύπος είχε κ "ανατομικό πρόβλημα", κ μη σου πω ότι ο τύπος την είχε δει κ γ@μι@ς..... κ δίπλα του είχε μια χαρά γυναικάρες πάντα. Απλά όλο αυτό είχε να κάνει με το πώς αντιμετώπιζε ο ίδιος τον εαυτό του. Αν αντιμετωπίζεις τον εαυτό σου μειονεκτικά, μειονεκτικά θα σε δουν κ οι άλλοι. Οι άλλοι θα σταθούν σε αυτό που εσύ συνειδητά ή ασυνείδητα θεωρείς "ελάττωμα" πάνω σου. Κ ακόμα κ αν έχει κάποιος συνείδηση του "ελαττώματος", το οποίο έφερες ως πχ, γιατί κ η αυτογνωσία είναι πολύ καλό πράγμα, θα μάθει να μην απευθύνεται στις γυναίκες που τους μόνους πόντους που ξέρουν είναι του ........ κ του τακουνιού τους.


Σωστότατη.... Χαρακτήρα μπορούν να σου αλλάξουν οι ψυχοθεραπευτές; Δηλαδή αυτοί οι άνθρωποι έχουν τη γνώση και τον τρόπο ώστε να σε αλλάξουν σαν άνθρωπο; Δεν ξέρω αν κάνεις ψυχοθεραπεία ακόμα, αλλά το έχεις πάρα πολύ... και δεν είσαι ψυχοθεραπεύτρια. Φαντάσου ότι με δύο ποστ που έκανες με έπεισες!

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Όχι δεν μπορούν. Μπορείς εσύ να αλλάξεις μόνο εάν κ στο βαθμό που το θες. Ο ψυχοθεραπευτής πχ θα σου επισημάνει μέσα από τη συζήτηση κ θα σε κάνει να δεις ας πούμε...... πόσο κακό έχεις κάνει στον εαυτό σου επειδή δεν παραδέχεσαι τα λάθη σου, δε ζητάς συγγνώμη κ δε δέχεσαι αρνητική κριτική, παρά μόνο κολακείες. Ή το πόσα έχεις χάσει επενδύοντας σε ρηχά κ επιφανειακά πράγματα κ πόσο "άδεια" έχει καταντήσει η ζωή σου χωρίς ουσιαστικές κ πραγματικές ανθρώπινες σχέσεις. Το αν εσύ θα θελήσεις "να τη δεις αλλιώς" είναι δικό σου θέμα κ δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολη απόφαση. Η "δουλειά με τον εαυτό σου" είναι 1 διαδικασία που δεν τελειώνει ποτέ, το μοντέλο πάντα σηκώνει "αναβάθμιση", είναι 1 μάχη που τη δίνεις κάθε μέρα. Βελτιώνεις εσένα, γίνεσαι καλύτερος κ πιο ολοκληρωμένος άνθρωπος, άρα φτάνεις πιο κοντά σε 1 αίσθημα πληρότητας κ ισορροπίας. Μετά έρχονται όλα όσα σε κάνουν ευτυχισμένο (η σωστή γυναίκα, η σωστή δουλειά κλπ κλπ), τα οποία βέβαια μπορεί να υπάρχουν ήδη, αλλά να μην αξιοποιούνται σωστά ή να παρακμάζουν. Άμα θες εσύ να αλλάξεις εσένα ο σωστός ψυχοθεραπευτής θα σε βοηθήσει.
Ψυχοθεραπεία έκανα μικρή καθαρά όταν διένυα εκείνη την περίοδο της ανορεξίας. Δεν ήξερα ούτε τί είναι κ γενικά ήμουν τόσο λόγω εσφαλμένης εικόνας για την ψυχολογία/ψυχιατρική όσο κ λόγω της ασθένειας (νευρική ανορεξία equals 2 complete denial) άκρως αρνητική στο σπορ. Ουσιαστικά αυτά τα προγράμματα είναι προγράμματα ψυχοθεραπείας, ασχέτως εάν σου συνταγογραφούν κ φάρμακα. Για να είμαι ειλικρινής βέβαια κ τώρα θα μου χρειαζόταν :Ρ , γιατί περνάω πολλά ζόρια μαζεμένα, αλλά δεν υπάρχει χρόνος ούτε για φτύσιμο.

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

> ΚΑΙ ΣΙΓΑ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΓΚΟΜΕΝΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΜΗ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΑΥΤΗ


Ουτε εμενα μ'αρεσι η σκλεναρικοβα. Πες για καμια Mila kunis, liv tyler, Angelina jolie αυτες ειναι κουκλες!

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

*μ'αρεσει. sorry για τα ορθογραφικα! γραφω γρηγορα

----------


## Macgyver

---------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

Μου σκίσατε το νήμα... Κολλήσατε με τη Σκλεναρίκοβα δηλαδή έλεος... αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα μας ! 

mariposa7 thank you να είσαι καλά... 

Δεν ξαναγράφω ημερολόγιο ξενέρωσα... Θα σας δώσω μία συμβουλή αν αποφασίσει ποτέ κάποιος να κάνει ημερολόγιο. Μην μπαίνετε και του το σχολιάζετε, το έχει για να βλέπει τα σκαμπανεβάσματα του. Για κανένα άλλο λόγο. Δεν το γράφει για εσάς, το γράφει για τη πάρτι του, απλώς δεν σας το έλεγα για λόγους αστικής ευγένειας που λέει και ο Βαγγέλας!

----------


## agnostix

> Μου σκίσατε το νήμα... Κολλήσατε με τη Σκλεναρίκοβα δηλαδή έλεος... αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα μας ! 
> 
> mariposa7 thank you να είσαι καλά... 
> 
> Δεν ξαναγράφω ημερολόγιο ξενέρωσα... Θα σας δώσω μία συμβουλή αν αποφασίσει ποτέ κάποιος να κάνει ημερολόγιο. Μην μπαίνετε και του το σχολιάζετε, το έχει για να βλέπει τα σκαμπανεβάσματα του. Για κανένα άλλο λόγο. Δεν το γράφει για εσάς, το γράφει για τη πάρτι του, απλώς δεν σας το έλεγα για λόγους αστικής ευγένειας που λέει και ο Βαγγέλας!


Αν θελεις παντως συνεχισε το, το ημερολογιο σου,το βρηκα πολυ ενδιαφερον να διαβαζω τις μαυρες μερες,τους προβληματισμους καποιου,τα κενα του κ στην πορεια την ελπιδα που θα αρχισει να αχνοφαινεται καπου...
Και αν θες κ ενα τιπ για εμενα πηγαινε στην επεξεργασια του μηνυματος κ δωσε χρωμα,παιξε με αυτα για να τα ξεχωριζεις οταν θα τα αναζητας αν παλι δεν γουσταρεις σεβαστο κ αυτο :)

----------


## elis

> Βρε συ elis έχεις μια προκατάλειψη (για να μην το πω ρατσισμό) απέναντι στην καλή εμφάνιση ή είναι ιδέα μου......?


ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΛΕΝΕ ΣΤΟ ΧΩΡΙΟ ΣΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΓΩ ΑΜΑ ΔΩ ΑΤΣΑΛΑΚΩΤΗ ΓΚΟΜΕΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ
ΜΕ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΑ ΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΙΟ ΟΙΚΟΔΟΜΗΜΑ ΣΟΥΒΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΧΑΛΑΣΩ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΜΙΑ
ΧΩΡΙΣ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΣΚΕΨΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΗ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ ΠΛΕΟΝ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> *μ'αρεσει. sorry για τα ορθογραφικα! γραφω γρηγορα


α καλα εγω πια δεν τα διορθωνω...και μιλαμε οτι τοσα μαργαριταρια...ουτε του δημοτικου... ξερεις απο αυτα που σε στραβωνουν οταν τα κοιτας μετα...οποτε μην σκας κοριτσακι μου ;)

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΛΕΝΕ ΣΤΟ ΧΩΡΙΟ ΣΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΓΩ ΑΜΑ ΔΩ ΑΤΣΑΛΑΚΩΤΗ ΓΚΟΜΕΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ
> ΜΕ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΑ ΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΙΟ ΟΙΚΟΔΟΜΗΜΑ ΣΟΥΒΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΧΑΛΑΣΩ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΜΙΑ
> ΧΩΡΙΣ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΣΚΕΨΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΗ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ ΠΛΕΟΝ


μπα ετσι τα λες...αφου μας αγαπας τις γυναικες ...δεν σου πάει καρδια να μας τσαλακωσεις

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

Πες τα elis οι γυναίκες είναι για τράβηγμα από το μαλλί και χαστούκια στο Κ@λο

----------


## elis

ΠΙΣΤΕΨΕ ΜΕ ΑΟΠ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΑΝΕΧΤΩ ΜΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΑΥΤΟ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Πες τα elis οι γυναίκες είναι για τράβηγμα από το μαλλί και χαστούκια στο Κ@λο


χαχαχα...αν σου απαντησω.. δεν θα φαω μπαν...εξορια κανονικη! μακρονησσο

----------


## agnostix

Καποιοι εδω μεσα εχουν πιασει το νοημα...κ ο νοων νοειτο :p:p:p

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

Παρεξηγηθήκατε θεάρες μου; Έλα μωρέ λόγια της πλώρης....

----------


## agnostix

> Παρεξηγηθήκατε θεάρες μου; Έλα μωρέ λόγια της πλώρης....


Eγω παντως την εχω κατα βρει μαζι σας ;D

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΛΕΝΕ ΣΤΟ ΧΩΡΙΟ ΣΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΓΩ ΑΜΑ ΔΩ ΑΤΣΑΛΑΚΩΤΗ ΓΚΟΜΕΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ
> ΜΕ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΑ ΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΙΟ ΟΙΚΟΔΟΜΗΜΑ ΣΟΥΒΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΧΑΛΑΣΩ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΜΙΑ
> ΧΩΡΙΣ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΣΚΕΨΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΗ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ ΠΛΕΟΝ


Dear elis...... τέλεια μπορεί να στο παίζει η οποιαδήποτε, από το μεγαλύτερο μπάζο μέχρι τη super wow θεά. Το τί πιστεύει ο καθένας κ η κάθε 1 για τον εαυτό του/της είναι μεγάλο κεφάλαιο. Αλλά έχω προσέξει ότι άμα ακούς για εμφανίσιμη κοπέλα "σε πιάνει κάτι". Κ ξέρεις ότι κ εγώ πάντα με αγάπη στα λέω. 

Όσο για αυτές που θέλουν τράβηγμα από τα μαλλιά κ χαστούκια στον κ....., συνήθως βρίσκουν κ τον αντίστοιχο "άντρα", που με κάτι τέτοια μόνο θυμάται ότι είναι αρσενικό κ γουστάρει αγριάδες (δηλ. όλο το υπόλοιπο 24ωρο που δεν τραβάει μαλλιά τραβάει.......). Ελπίζω τουλ. να μην κάνουν το κόπο να πάνε κομμωτήριο πρώτα ή να σκοπεύουν την άλλη μέρα να πάνε παραλία : P 

......

----------


## elis

ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΙΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΠΕΡΑ ΑΟΠ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΟΠΥ ΗΔΗ ΕΧΩ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΕΙ
Η ΑΛΛΕΣ ΑΠΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΨΕΥΤΙΚΕΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΩ ΤΙΣ ΚΡΟΙΔΕΥΩ ΣΤΑ ΜΟΥΤΡΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΩ
ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΕΣΤΟ ΚΟΜΠΛΕΞ ΠΕΣΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΣ 
ΕΓΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΛΟΓΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΓΤ ΤΟ ΧΩ ΠΛΗΡΩΣΕΙ
ΑΚΡΙΒΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΦΟΣΟΝ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΣΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΕΔΩΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΠΙΟ ΕΝΤΟΝΑ
ΑΠΛΑ ΛΙΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΤΑ

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

> Όσο για αυτές που θέλουν τράβηγμα από τα μαλλιά κ χαστούκια στον κ....., συνήθως βρίσκουν κ τον αντίστοιχο "άντρα", που με κάτι τέτοια μόνο θυμάται ότι είναι αρσενικό κ γουστάρει αγριάδες (δηλ. όλο το υπόλοιπο 24ωρο που δεν τραβάει μαλλιά τραβάει.......). Ελπίζω τουλ. να μην κάνουν το κόπο να πάνε κομμωτήριο πρώτα ή να σκοπεύουν την άλλη μέρα να πάνε παραλία : P 
> 
> ......


Για να μην μπερδευόμαστε μιλάς για άντρες ή έστω "άντρες" ή για κανίβαλους; Γιατί σύμφωνα με τη λογική που παρουσιάζεις είναι σαν να μου λες πως οι γυναίκες όταν κάνουν πρωκτικό δεν συμφωνούν αλλά δεν ξέρω κανένα άντρα ή έστω "άντρα" να τους το επιβάλλει παρά μόνο οι κανίβαλοι. Και επειδή λοιπόν ο άντρας ή ο "άντρας" με αυτή που είναι σήμερα και το σεξ που κάνει σήμερα μπορεί να μην καμία σχέση με το σεξ που θα κάνει με την επόμενη ή την μεθεπόμενη και επειδή το σεξ είναι απόλαυση για δύο και όχι για έναν νομίζω πως είναι λίγο άκυρο να το ρίχνεις όλο στους άντρες ή "άντρες" Παρόλα αυτά αν σε ικανοποιεί το κράξιμο σε αυτούς, πιστεύοντας πως δεν είναι αλισβερίσι όπου ο ένας ικανοποιεί τις επιθυμίες του άλλου τότε... be my guest

----------


## agnostix

Kαι εγω μπερδευτηκα λιγο..
τι σχεση ενας σατραπης στην καθημερινοτητα του με το αγριο παθος στο κρεβατι?δλδ οι γλυκητατοι κ ευγενικοι ανθρωποι κανουν απαραιτητα κ μονο τρυφερο σεξ κ το αντιθετο,οι αξεστοι κ οι βαρβαροι μονο αγριο?
Μην τα συγχεουμε ρε παιδια..

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Λοιπόν το παίρνω από την αρχή γιατί συνεννόηση....... μπουζούκι. Αλλά αυτά έχουν οι απρόσωπες γραπτές συνομιλίες, ούτε τον άλλον τον ξέρεις για να να αντιληφθείς πού το πάει, ούτε μπορείς μέσα από την οθόνη να καταλάβεις το ύφος κάποιου. 

Στο κρεβάτι του ο καθένας μπορεί να είναι όπως θέλει. Άλλο το πώς είναι εκεί, άλλο το πώς συμπεριφέρεται στη σχέση κ γενικά στις κοινωνικές του επαφές. Κ εννοείται depressed ότι όποιος κάθεται να του επιβάλλουν πράγματα σαφώς έχει πρόβλημα. Για να λειτουργήσει το κομμάτι αυτό χρειάζεται αμοιβαία συναίνεση. Αλλά από εκεί κ πέρα ο καθένας κάνει ό,τι γουστάρει κ δεν κρίνεται για αυτό. Μπορεί κάλλιστα κάποια να είναι σκυλί στο κρεβάτι της, αλλά κατά τ'άλλα να μη σηκώνει μύγα στο σπαθί της. Μπορεί κάποιος σε αυτόν τον τομέα να είναι ας πούμε πιο- politically- correct- πεθαίνεις, υπό την έννοια ότι (δήθεν) "σέβομαι" τη γυναίκα, αλλά εκεί που όντως χρειάζεται να τη σεβαστεί κ να σταθεί σε 1 χ επίπεδο, να αποδειχτεί πιο- μ@λ@κ@ς- πεθαίνεις. Κ στο κάτω- κάτω, χημείες είναι αυτές, δεν σου "βγάζουν" όλοι τα ίδια. Με κάποιον μπορεί να θες να κάνεις κάτι, με κάποιον άλλο να ξενερώνεις μόνο που το σκέφτεσαι.

Όταν όμως λες "οι γυναίκες θέλουν τράβηγμα από τα μαλλιά κλπ κλπ......", το εννοείς ας πούμε ως τρόπο εκδήλωσης στον ερωτικό τομέα ή ως τρόπο μεταφορικά γενικότερου χειρισμού της γυναίκας....? Γιατί πολλοί κάγκουρες λένε κάτι τέτοια κ παρόμοια για να το παίξουν αρσενικά ή να νοιώσουν κ καλά "άντρες", αλλά δυστυχώς μόνο ως εκεί μπορούν να το φτάσουν. Σου λέω πώς το έχω ακούσει από πολλά κ διάφορα "μαργαριτάρια" (τα οποία φυσικά βρίσκουν κ του ακριβώς αντίστοιχου επιπέδου γυναίκες για να δέσουν), δεν μπορώ να ξέρω πώς το εννοείς εσύ. Αλλά εν πάσει περιπτώσει εξήγησες, prob solved.

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

Δεν θα σου πω ότι με προσβάλλεις αλλά θα σου πω το εξής: Οι Ελληνίδες είναι τόσο ανόητες όσο και οι Έλληνες. Συγχώρεσε με βέβαια γιατί από 22 μέχρι 33 δεν ήμουν Ελλάδα και θέλοντας ή μη συναναστρεφόμουν σε ξένη χώρα με αλλοδαπές. Άκου λοιπόν να σου πω κάτι που μου δίδαξαν στα νιάτα μου τα μεγαλύτερα παλιοκόριτσα της Ευρώπης που γίνονται λιώμα στους δρόμους και πηδιούνται και με τις κολόνες. Έτσι δεν λένε για τις Αγγλίδες; 

Αν κάποιος θεωρεί μαγκιά το να συμπεριφέρεται σαν κόκορας ρίχνοντας χαστούκια και τραβώντας τα μαλλιά της γυναίκας που έχει δίπλα του τότε ο χαρακτηρισμός κάγκουρας είναι επιεικής. Δεν είναι κάγκουρας, Είναι ένα μηδενικό, ένας ανύπαρκτος, ένα βαρίδι του πλανήτη. Γιατί; Μα είναι πολύ απλό αφού δεν σέβεται τον άνθρωπο που έχει δίπλα του, είναι ένας στόκος ο οποίος άμεσα δεν σέβεται τον ίδιο του τον εαυτό. Δεν θα τον αποκαλέσει κάποιος μάγκα, μαλάκα θα τον πούνε όλοι, μάγκα θα τον πούνε οι όμοιοι του δηλαδή οι ίδιοι αποτυχημένοι τύποι, δηλαδή οι ίδιοι μαλάκες. Ούνα φάτσα, ούνα ράτσα! Απλώς η διαφορά είναι πως κάποιες- εμένα προσωπικά δεν με ενδιαφέρει, δεν τραβάω το λούκι- θα το ανεχθούν και όχι απλώς θα το ανεχθούν, αλλά θα το αποδεχθούν ως κάτι φυσιολογικό. Ε δεν φταίω εγώ για αυτό το κακό που τους βρήκε και τους μεν και τους δε. Για αυτό σου λέω πως οι Έλληνες είναι το ίδιο ανόητοι με τις Ελληνίδες της συγκεκριμένης κατηγορίας και δεν υπάρχει λόγος διαχωρισμού. Τώρα τι ποσοστό είναι αυτό, δεν ξέρω, αλλά δεν θα απέκλεια τη περίπτωση τουλάχιστον μία φορά οι Ελληνίδες να έχουν υποστεί τέτοια συμπεριφορά στη ζωή τους. Και φταίνε πολύ περισσότερο εκείνες παρά οι μαλάκες, γιατί όσο θέατρο και να παίξει κάποιος η μαλακία που τον δέρνει θα είναι ορατή, θα παρουσιάζει διάφορα στοιχεία που θα εκδηλώνουν την ανοησία του και τον κομπλεξισμό του! Αυτά είχα να πω και να 'ναι καλά τα παλιοκόριτσα της Αγγλίας που μου ανοίξανε τα μάτια για να έχω καλύτερο εσωτερικό κόσμο και καλύτερη ποιότητα ζωής από τον εκάστοτε ανόητο!

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

Και για αυτό το λόγο στην Ελλάδα θα είμαι μόνος μου. Ούτε αξίζω στις Ελληνίδες, ούτε μου αξίζουνε γιατί ο κοινός παρανομαστής δείχνει πως το επίπεδο μου είναι πολύ χαμηλό για αυτές. Εμένα μου αξίζουν τα *******ριά της Αγγλίας. Έτσι δεν τις λένε; Ε αυτές μου αξίζουν και στο τέλος με αυτές θα καταλήξω!

Και επειδή θα με πεις είρωνα θα σε προλάβω και θα σου πω το εξής: Στα τελευταία 5 χρόνια που ζω Ελλάδα για α λόγους δεν είχα συναναστροφές με γυναίκες τους πρώτους 24 μήνες τους επόμενους 24 μήνες είχα κάποιες συναναστροφές οι οποίες καταλήξανε στο κέρατο και το τελευταίο 12μήνο δεν έχω συναναστροφές γιατί οι κυρίες που ζούνε στη πόλη μου έχουν βασιλικό αίμα και προέρχονται από το Buckingham. Αυτά! Τώρα μπορείς να μου πεις ότι θέλεις!

Kαι επειδή όλα αυτά φαντάζουν υπερβολές αν έχετε τη διάθεση κάντε κάτι που θα σας προτείνω. Διαλέξτε ένα τυχαίο, οποιοδήποτε εξομολογητήριο πανεπιστημίου στο FB και δείτε έτσι από περιέργεια πόσα ανώνυμα μηνύματα από 20χρονα κοριτσάκια λένε στα αγοράκια είμαι η τάδε που ήμουν εκεί και τι έγινε που είδες ότι έχω γκόμενο, κάνε εσύ τη κίνηση. Λοιπόν όταν στα 20 του χρόνια ένα κοριτσάκι λειτουργεί έτσι στα 30 πως θα γίνει μονογαμική και δεν θα κερατώνει του πάντες; Θα κάνει rewiring στον εγκέφαλο; I don't think so...

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

απιστευτα πραγματα.συνεχιστε εχει ενδιαφερον

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Κ γιατί να σε πω είρωνα βρε depressed, αφού τα ίδια λέμε.....? Τα ίδια πράγματα πιστεύουμε για την εν λόγω "κατηγορία" αντρών αλλά κ για τις κοπελίτσες που σε κάτι τέτοιους βρίσκουν το άλλο τους μισό. 

Βέβαια να σου πω πως καθώς τα διάβαζα όλα αυτά, γέλασα, πικρό γέλιο, αλλά γέλασα. Αφ' ενός μεν γιατί θυμήθηκα τα δικά μου νιάτα (Άγγλους κ Αγγλίδες τους έχω φάει με το κουτάλι, γιατί ο τόπος καταγωγής της μάνας μου είναι ο αγαπημένος τους τουριστικός προορισμός στην Ελλάδα, κ όταν ήμουν φοιτήτρια είχα κάνει κάποιες θητείες πίσω από τη μπάρα σε club φίλων ή μακρινών συγγενών κ το τί έχω δει...... η υποκρισία όμως κ οι ανασφάλειες της ελληνικής κοινωνίας με ενοχλούσαν ανέκαθεν πολύ παραπάνω), αφ' ετέρου, εάν εσένα σε "ξεστραβώσανε" οι Αγγλίδες, εμένα με "ξεστραβώσανε" τα αμερικανάκια, αλλά σε πολύ μικρότερη ηλικία. Οκ, το σεβασμό στους άλλους τον είχα διδαχθεί από την οικογένειά μου, που είναι το 1ο στάδιο κοινωνικοποίησης, αλλά τα υπόλοιπα τα έμαθα στο σχολείο, που είναι το 2ο στάδιο. Ναι από τα "αμερικανάκια", τον πιο ρηχό κ επιφανειακό λαό του πλανήτη (αν κ έχω τις αμφιβολίες μου για το ποιός τελικά είναι ο πιο επιφανειακός, αυτοί που ονειρεύονται τα φλας του Hollywood κ την πολυτέλεια της Park Avenue, αλλά έχουν κ την καινοτομία της Silicon Valley καβάτζα, ή αυτοί που ζουν για τη στιγμή που θα αράξουν για selfie σε ξαπλώστρα στην Ψαρού μοστράροντας το tablet k to ι- phone σκουλαρίκι, ενώ ζουν στην οικονομία του φραπέ.....?). Επειδή όμως τα "αμερικανάκια" προέρχονται από 1 λίαν ανταγωνιστική κοινωνία, σε μαθαίνουν ότι η ευθύνη των επιλογών σου είναι δική σου κ ότι πας μπροστά μόνο όταν προοδεεύεις ο ίδιος, όχι όταν πάνε οι άλλοι πίσω. Δε νομίζω ότι στο σχολείο του Ελληνάρα θα τα μάθαινα αυτά.

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

Καλημέρα :) Ναι τα ίδια λέμε απλά η διαφορά είναι πως η ώρα που έγραφα τα κείμενα ήταν οι στιγμές που τελείωνε η επίδραση της ντόπας. :D :D :D Να σου πω κάτι βρε διάβασε το πρόβλημα με το γείτονα που γράφω στις ψυχώσεις και πες μου τι να κάνω. Έχεις καθαρή αντίληψη και αντικειμενική άποψη. Και περιμένω να μου πεις... ή να κάνω κάτι ή να τον αφήσω στη μοίρα του

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

http://i.imgbox.com/v3obcCkK.jpg

----------

